# Warranty job?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

When I bought my first ever baitcaster about 3 1/2 years ago, I decided to go for a cheapy just to see if I liked it better than a spinning reel. It turned out to have a 10 year warranty and has lasted about 3 times longer than I expected and has caught the biggest heaviest fish I've ever caught over that time.

At some stage between its last service and now it started operating erratically and tonight when I went to give it another service I found out why. The little post/spigot thingy that holds the ratchet or anti-reverse, or whatever it is, was broken but still in position.

Considering it's a $80-$100 reel I don't see the sense in spending the cash to send it back if I'm going to be told it's not a manufacturers fault and then have to go and buy another one anyway. Don't want to send a spool full of braid away either, nor do I want to be told that I should have sent the reel complete with spool for a proper assessment.

Can you tell I'm sceptical of warranties?

Does anyone know whether this is the sort of thing that would be covered by warranty? It's a Shimano by the way.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Id send it away if I were you, but maybe its worth getting a better one if you have become accustomed to using baitcasters?

Oh well its given you a long time of service for a cheapy ;-)


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say it's worth sending it to them. Who knows? If it's a cheapish one they might just send you back a new replacement for nicks.

I had an old GPS I had for around 6 years and then a couple of years ago I pulled it out of the cupboard and tried it... screen stuffed. Sent it away and got a brand new one as replacement! I was stoked!  Well out of warranty and only a basic model. You just never know what they will do.

Good luck with it.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If it's a 10 year warranty I assume it's shimano? They have a pretty good reputation for replacing parts for free even when it's not a warranty issue, I'd send it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts, I think I'll send it back and see. I'll just have to go back to a spinning reel as my "go to" in the interim.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Reel is in the post and the braid was spooled onto one of my Penn reels with enought spare capacity....or so I thought. Went and tried it out as I've never used braid on a spinning reel......about 20m of it is now in the bins from falling off the front of the spool.....over full!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Been about 2 weeks and hadn't heard anything from Dunphy's so gave them a call to make sure they received my reel. Was told it was "done" today and will be posted tomorrow. Not sure what "done" means but the guy didn't tell me it wasn't a warranty job so hopefully I'll have it back in service hauling fish!

I'll be very impressed with the Shimano 10 year warranty if the repair was covered by it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Got my reel back yesterday.

The packaging was the same as what I sent it down in and was expecting to be dissapointed as I opened it. I could feel a piece of paper in there and thought it would say _"unfortunately damage is considered normal wear and tear and not a fault of the manufacturer....not covered by warranty"_

I unpacked my reel and, without dissmantling it, can only see 2 original parts on it. One it a side cover and the other is the little cover over the follower of the level wind......unbelievable!

I sent back a $80 reel after 3 1/2 years of solid use and, not only was the warranty honoured, my reel was refurbished free of charge.

My first dabble in Shimano has changed my opionion on the brand and the back-up they offer. 10 year warranty is not just a marketing ploy!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

good to hear .. i wonder if okuma do the same with there reels and warenty .

craig


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, I love Shimano service. I bought a used reel ($150+) from a dealer and it turned out to be more crappier than described. Brought it to Shimano Taren Point (SYDNEY area) and told the guy my story. On top of that, on this specific reel I could not change the handle from left/right without additional parts. Needless to say, the guy heard me and understood my pain. Walked away, came back with totally renewed, re-lubed, changed bearings, washers, etc etc. and the extra handle for FREEE!! Saved me $50+ and I did not even have a receipt as bought second hand. Shimano has my seal of approval for best customer service.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> good to hear .. i wonder if okuma do the same with there reels and warenty .
> 
> craig


Yeah, I'd be keen to know that too! The price is definitely right with them.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > good to hear .. i wonder if okuma do the same with there reels and warenty .
> ...


Had a problem a little while back when I lost the drag knob off off one of my small Okuma spinning reels. Thinking it was a lost cause I replaced it with a Penn reel later to discover all I had to do was send Okuma an email, now they have a replacement drag knob in the post (same day) at no charge...can't complain with that! Even better considering I got the reel at a very discounted price to start with.

I own a couple different brand reels and I must admit that I have not had any problems with the one Shimano reel I have however when I have had problems with my other branded reels (cheapies as some would say) I have always had the spares posted to me at no cost within a couple days. Pity I haven't had as much luck with rods...buts thats another story.


----------

